# GHD straightners- advice plz



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, i took my ghds abroad and now they arent working, the light isnt comming on and they arent heating, have tried changing the fuse but it makes no difference so ive been looking into buying new ones but im a bit confused.

I had the mid size ones but they dont seem to make these anymore, Is the new round edge ones in place of these?  Does anyone have these? Is the round edge better/worse?

Anyone got the pink ghd's? I heard mixed reports on these when they first came out, my hair is quite thick so unsure how they would be

Worldwide voltage - they all seemed to have this new feature, How does it work, is it a special adaptor or something?

Does anyone know of any genuine sites to buy them from?

Also, has anyone tried the Ghd hairdryer? It says its a travel hairdryer but just wondering if anyone has tried it and is it powerful enough for everyday?

thanks
dq xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would be interested to know too


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Don't know the answer to most of your questions but I bought my niece the IV version as an 18th pressie & she's well impressed & I know she will have taken them to Spain with her after GCSE's.

I bought  mine off the internet so I'll see if I can find the link for you (I think they were about £95 instead of £120!)


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Dancing Queen -

Have you tried the official site? http://ghd-uk.co.uk/ (sorry if I'm stating the obvious!)

I have had mine for a couple of years and it was a while before I realised that inside the plug is 2 prong plug (you just have to unscrew it) to use abroad. I had a quick look and the rounded ones are just to make curling your hair easier, I think the plate is still the same size as the original mid sized ones! My hair is neither straight or curly and therefore a mess without my GHD's so sending you a big , I can't imagine a hair wash day without mine!

Good luck x

/links


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I use the new mkiv wide ones - they are fab!

I have the hairdryer - if you've got thick hair, i would'nt recommend it for every day - it is emergency only for me!


----------

